# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Top 10 voeding voor spieropbouw

## bbboyyy

*Eiwitrijk voedsel*

1. Eieren 
2. Kipfilet
3. Melk
4. Zalm
5. Quinoa
6. Peulvruchten
7. Spinazie
8. Lijnzaad
9. Amandelen
10. Zoete aardappel

Bron: http://gezond10.nl/sport-fitness/eiwitrijk-voedsel/  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment: 

Tevens is het van fundamenteel belang om genoeg water te drinken!

----------

